# تركيبة لصنع صابون سائل أساسها تيكسابون



## toufiktop (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
أنا من الجزائر و أسعار المواد الأولية عندنا غالية لذا يتم صنع صابون سائل من هذه المواد
TEXAPON
Bétaïne
Amidet 
Formaline
water
Sel
Colorent et parfum
..وجدت هذه التركيبة و أغلب الجزائرين يعملون بها و لكن المقادير لا يصرحون بها (يعني يسمونها سر المهنة )فأرجو ممن لديه الخبر أن يساعدني ويعطيني تركيبة بهذه المواد المذكورة لصناعة صابون سائل ذو رغوة كثيفة و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mido_lordship (27 مايو 2013)

جرب النسب دي بناءا علي المواد المتوفرة اللي حضرتك ذكرتها ودي تركيبة ممكن تبدا بيها وتعدل بشئ بسيط فيها بعد كده:
1- % TEXAPON = ​Sodium Lauryl Sulfate 17.5
2- 3.5% (Amine Oxide) Lauryl/Myristyl Amidopropyl Amine Oxide
3-% Sodium Chloride 1.5 ملح الطعام = ضيف بالتدريج حتي اللزوجة المطلوبة وممكن تقلل او نزود النسبة
4- Amidet b112 2%
5- Bétaïne في حال استخدمت المركب رقم 2 لا داعي له وان لم تستخدم المركب 2 استخدمه بنسبة 2%

6- عطور والوان حسب الرغبة
7- مادة حافظة 
8- كمل الباقي مياه حتي 100 كيلو ​


----------



## masterprint (1 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور على الرد الجميل


----------

